# Baked Oysters with Saffron-Honey glaze



## vikas khanna (Feb 24, 2005)

Baked Oysters with
Saffron-Honey Glaze 
(Kesari Kalamakai)

This dish comes from North Kerala, s southern coastal state of India. I was planning a Valentines Menu one year, when i introduced this dish considering the Aphrodisiacs nature of Oysters. The deep flavors of saffron, honey and oysters became an instant finger-licking favorite.

Serves 6

1/2 stick unsalted butter
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 teaspoon minced garlic
1 teaspoon 
1/2 cup all purpose flour
1/3 cup dry white wine
1 teaspoon saffron threads
1 cup heavy cream
2 tablespoon honey
salt to taste
freshly ground black pepper
24 freshly shucked oysters, and left on half shell


1. Preheat the oven to 500 F.
2. Heat the butter in a skillet over medium heat. Add onions and garlic and saute till transparent about 5 minutes. 
3. Sprinkle the flour and stir thoroughly to avoid any lumps. Add white wine, saffron threads, heavy cream and honey and reduce slightly. Season with salt and pepper.
4. Bring it to boil and check the consistency of the sauce. If too thin, thicken with constarch and water mixtureor if thick, bring it to desired consistency by adding little water.
5. Spoon the sauce over the oysters by fully covering them. Bake the oysters until piping hot, about 10 minutes. Serve immediately.

This recipe is from my upcoming book "The Spice Story of India"
Enjoy
Vikas Khanna


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

This sounds great, I'm always looking for new recipes for baked oysters. I'm going to try this out. Thanks.


----------

